# Was macht ihr an Silvester?



## Breakyou (6. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
Bald ist es ja wieder soweit ins neue Jahr zu rutschen.
Ich hab im Moment noch keine Ahnung wie meine Freunde und ich Silvester feiern werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztes Jahr haben wir eine kleine Lanparty zu 4. gemacht.
Dieses Jahr wollen wir was Anderes machen aber haben noch keine genaue Vorstellung.
Wie werdet ihr Silvester feiern oder wie habt ihr die letzten Jahre gefeiert?
Ich hoffe ich finde hier ein paar Anregungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen im Vorraus schonmal einen guten Rutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein Bild von mir und meinen Freunden letztes Jahr


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Dir auch nen guten Rutsch!

Also ich ... hmm ... vllt mitm Kumpel wieder zudröhnen oder so ... Weiß selber noch nicht so *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2009)

lawl hab zuerst "dir auch einen guten rausch" gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lawl hab zuerst "dir auch einen guten rausch" gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


me2 xD

Naja, wohl wie immer: Mit der Famillie, mit jeder Menge Futter (Das ist immer das beste am ganzen Abend xD) und Met <3 (Vater hat mir versprochen ne Flasche zu bringen xD)  dann bis ca 4 Uhr des naechsten tages abwechselnd per Pc und Telefon alle beglueckwuenschen und den ganzen Rest ausfuttern und eventuell ein noch ein wenig trinken^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lawl hab zuerst "dir auch einen guten rausch" gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was du alles liest oO

@ Thema:
Nichts werde ich machen, außer ausruhen :X


----------



## Mondryx (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht was ich machen werde, es wird aber mit ner Menge Alkohol zu tun haben xD. Naja, und Freunde aus Trier kommen nach Hamburg zum feiern. Also steht auch schon fest mit wem ich Sylvester dieses Jahr verbringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (6. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich mit nem Kumpl den ein oder andren Sixer leeren, sowie Met und Kurze wie's aussieht.. ansonsten futtern, futtern und noch mehr futtern... Das war's dann schon so ziemlich^^


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Na was werd ich wohl machen... Alex, du weißt doch was wir machen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das nächste mal bringen wir dich zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: Was kann man an Silvester alles schönes trinken? So wenn der ganze Himmel bunt ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Dezember 2009)

Nichts, ich hasse Sylvester.
Für die einen ein Fest der Heuchelei, um sich Dinge vorzunehmen, die sie eh nicht halten.
Für andere ein Fest, um tausende Euro in die Luft zu jagen und den Rest des Jahres zu heulen, man hätte kein Geld.
Und wieder für andere, um sich sinnlos zu besaufen, gröhlend durch die Straßen zu wanken und sich selbst zu feiern.

Und vieles dazwischen.
Vote 4 Geldstrafe beim Geballer ausserhalb von 23:30 bis 02:00 Uhr des 31.12. beziehungsweise des 01.01.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nichts, ich hasse Sylvester.


Noch jemand! \o/
Ich bin nicht alleine mit der Einstellung - juhu.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und wieder für andere, um sich sinnlos zu besaufen, gröhlend durch die Straßen zu wanken und sich selbst zu feiern.



davon gibts hier einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nichts, ich hasse Sylvester.
> Für die einen ein Fest der Heuchelei, um sich Dinge vorzunehmen, die sie eh nicht halten.
> Für andere ein Fest, um tausende Euro in die Luft zu jagen und den Rest des Jahres zu heulen, man hätte kein Geld.
> Und wieder für andere, um sich sinnlos zu besaufen, gröhlend durch die Straßen zu wanken und sich selbst zu feiern.



Wer hat denn dir bitteschön ins Müsli geschi****?


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> davon gibts hier einige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo klar, die Buffed-Community ist recht jung.
Und unter jungen Menschen gilt das Besaufen und Kiffen als cool, da prahlt man gerne mal damit, auch wenn man das garnicht macht/machen kann.



Ykon schrieb:


> Wer hat denn dir bitteschön ins Müsli geschi****?



Ich esse kein Müsli, danke. Und "scheissen" kannste ruhig schreiben.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> davon gibts hier einige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap und ich könnte drei und mehr sofort aufzählen ohne großes nachdenken...


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Ihr Pesimissten
Vertragt ihr keinen Alkohol?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap und ich könnte drei und mehr sofort aufzählen ohne großes nachdenken...


z0mg namecalling inc. :S
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44flUpujeQo


----------



## Qonix (6. Dezember 2009)

Mal kurz anstossen, aus dem Fenster gucken und sich wie jedes Jahr fragen warum es solche Deppen gibt die soviel Geld für 10 Sekunden Spass ausgeben und dann Fernsehen / zocken oder Brettspiele mit der Familie spielen.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ihr Pesimissten
> Vertragt ihr keinen Alkohol?


Doch, aber zuviel Alkohol ist ungesund und bringt einem rein gar nichts. 



Grüne schrieb:


> z0mg namecalling inc. :S
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44flUpujeQo


Nö Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst müsste ich dich ja aufzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben Silvester immer dazu genutzt stundenlang Risiko zu Spielen, ich glaube das muss mal wieder sein.

Geld für Raketen gebe ich schon lange nicht mehr aus, das ist es mir nicht Wert.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Dezember 2009)

wow spielen was sonst? 

ne besser kurz anstossen und dann wow Spielen. ^^ 

ach ich weiss es net hab noch nix vor.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2009)

ich werde mit n paar freunden hier hin gehn

http://www.festzeit.ch/tnpage.php?event=12030


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich esse kein Müsli, danke. Und "scheissen" kannste ruhig schreiben.



Mit nem leckeren Müsli startet man aber besser in den Tag!

Nein, mal ernsthaft: Silvester ist der Tag im Jahr, an dem man ausgelassen feiern und fröhlich sein kann und dabei die letzten 365 Tage revue passieren lassen kann. Und wenn man bei so etwas nur schlechte Seiten sieht, ("so viel Geld wird verschossen mimimimi" - "Kinder besaufen sich und findens cool ...bla ...blub.. blub.... bla") dann muss echt was schief gelaufen sein, denn ich persönlich kann da keine negativen Aspekte rausziehen.

MfG


----------



## Breakyou (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Mit nem leckeren Müsli startet man aber besser in den Tag!
> 
> Nein, mal ernsthaft: Silvester ist der Tag im Jahr, an dem man ausgelassen feiern und fröhlich sein kann und dabei die letzten 365 Tage revue passieren lassen kann. Und wenn man bei so etwas nur schlechte Seiten sieht, ("so viel Geld wird verschossen mimimimi" - "Kinder besaufen sich und findens cool ...bla ...blub.. blub.... bla") dann muss echt was schief gelaufen sein, denn ich persönlich kann da keine negativen Aspekte rausziehen.
> 
> MfG



seh ich auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man es so betrachtet finden Jugendliche immer einen Grund sich zu besaufen..spätestens Ostern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

zum freund und mit seinem bruder und nem freund von seinem bruder lecker essen, was trinken und vllt paar böller hochgehen lasssen ^_^ den rest des abends mit xbox zocken verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> wenn man es so betrachtet finden Jugendliche immer einen Grund sich zu besaufen..spätestens Ostern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wochenende ist schon Grund genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Dezember 2009)

Jeder soll so feiern wie er will.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Jap, ich könnte auch mindestens einen verbitterten Menschen ohne Freunde aufzählen der nur zuhause rumhängt und im Internet eins auf ganz dicke Eier macht.
> 
> Aber no Namecalling x)


Zumindest kannst du mich nicht meinen, denn die Dinge treffen nicht auf mich zu. 

Und zu deinem:
"Spaß haben ist doch nichts verbotenes..."
Man erreicht Spaß auch ohne viel Geld auszugeben und sich besaufen zu müssen...


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> seh ich auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WAS willst du mit *Ostern* sagen?



Khorhiil schrieb:


> Spaß haben ist doch nichts verbotenes...


/sign .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> WAS willst du mit *Ostern* sagen?



mit Osten mein ich dass "die Jugendlichen" sogar in Ostern einen Anlass finden sich zu besaufen.
Und die die sich besaufen wissen höchstwarscheinlich nichtmal warum man Ostern feiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> mit Osten mein ich dass "die Jugendlichen" sogar in Ostern einen Anlass finden sich zu besaufen.
> Und die die sich besaufen wissen höchstwarscheinlich nichtmal warum man Ostern feiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dacht schon, du meinst meine ganzen Osterspam's *g*

ps@Lachmann: Ich spam hier nicht!


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man erreicht Spaß auch ohne viel Geld auszugeben und sich besaufen zu müssen...







Qonix schrieb:


> Jeder soll so feiern wie er will.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wieso fühlst du dich direkt so angesprochen das du auf meinen Post antwortest O_O
> Ich habe nie gesagt das ich dich meine.
> 
> 
> ...


1. Du hast auf meinen Kommentar geantwortet und ihn sogar zitiert... 
2. Schön, dass du erstmal die Dinge (sogar in der Mehrheit) aufzählst die Geld kosten... es gibt weitaus genug Dinge die kein Geld kosten, die du aber hier völlig in der Unterzahl lässt.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Schön, dass du erstmal die Dinge (sogar in der Mehrheit) aufzählst die Geld kosten... es gibt weitaus genug Dinge die kein Geld kosten, die du aber hier völlig in der Unterzahl lässt.



beispiele?


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Mittlerweile kostet spass halt was,
obwohl doch es gibt ja spießer,man erzählte mir,die gibt es sogar in diesem Forum und wollen uns alle zu pessimisten machen und uns unser leben zerstören weil sie keins haben,dann gibt es natürlich die option in wald zu gehen und Käfer zu beobachten,hab gehört das ist richtig toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (6. Dezember 2009)

Mit Kollegen durch die Straßen ziehen. :O Dieses Jahr will ein Kumpel von mir , dass wir alle auf einen Haufen auf die Straße scheissen , und dann einen China-Böller reinstecken , und den Rest kann man sich ja denken. Oo Bitte mit Abstand genießen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> [...] Dieses Jahr will ein Kumpel von mir , dass wir alle auf einen Haufen auf die Straße scheissen , [...]


lolwut


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Mit Kollegen durch die Straßen ziehen. :O Dieses Jahr will ein Kumpel von mir , dass wir alle auf einen Haufen auf die Straße scheissen , und dann einen China-Böller reinstecken , und den Rest kann man sich ja denken. Oo Bitte mit Abstand genießen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



olololol...O.o

-----------

b2t!!! Ihr und euer ewiges gespamme ... Kiddies pff


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Mit Kollegen durch die Straßen ziehen. :O Dieses Jahr will ein Kumpel von mir , dass wir alle auf einen Haufen auf die Straße scheissen , und dann einen China-Böller reinstecken , und den Rest kann man sich ja denken. Oo Bitte mit Abstand genießen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*sich das notier*
hah, cool :O
jetzt hab ich ne idee für den fall das die xbox langweilig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ bier
pass auf, zuviel schreiben und auf lustig gemeinte kommentare mit nonsense beantworten zähl ich als spamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Für die einen ein Fest der Heuchelei, um sich Dinge vorzunehmen, die sie eh nicht halten.
> Für andere ein Fest, um tausende Euro in die Luft zu jagen und den Rest des Jahres zu heulen, man hätte kein Geld.
> Und wieder für andere, um sich sinnlos zu besaufen, gröhlend durch die Straßen zu wanken und sich selbst zu feiern.


und dein argument ist?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Also ich ... hmm ... vllt mitm Kumpel wieder zudröhnen oder so ... Weiß selber noch nicht so *g*



Hmm me2. Silvester = 1/1/10, dann hab ich wohl schon 2 Tage meinen neuen PC, was bedeuted, dass ich ab 3 Uhr morgens an den PC geh und alles zocke, was Beine hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu* 18/12 - 5/1 sind sowieso die geilsten Wochen. 2 Gebustagsparties, eine Weihnachtsparty und zwei Neujahrsparties, und mein neuer Computer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

ich merk schon, buffed besteht zu 50% aus langweilern die in silvester das böse sehen! trinkende kinder, leute die spaß haben und das phöse rumgeknalle ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 1 mal im jahr ist ja auch füüüüüüürchterlich


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich muss meinen Lachmann einfach mal wieder recht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und dieses Video hat jetzt genau was mit Silvester zu tun? oO


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dieses Video hat jetzt genau was mit Silvester zu tun? oO



Das liegt doch auf der Hand -.-


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich merk schon, buffed besteht zu 50% aus langweilern die in silvester das böse sehen! trinkende kinder, leute die spaß haben und das phöse rumgeknalle (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und die anderen 50% aus irren typen die den ganzen tag nichts tun ausser spass haben, und nur arbeiten wenns umbedingt sein muss <3


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Na, sowas kann man an Silvester machen. Kostet kein Geld. Einfach in die Wildniss und ne Maus fangen und tada kann man sehr viel Spaß haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil im Video ein Mensch in der Wildnis eine Maus auch fängt... ich sehe da nur eine Schlange, die eine Maus frisst und die Schlage ist eingesperrt und nicht in der Wildnis. 
Ich glaube mein Youtube spinnt...


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Franz der Idiot^^
Naja lustig wirds sicher....


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und die anderen 50% aus irren typen die den ganzen tag nichts tun ausser spass haben, und nur arbeiten wenns umbedingt sein muss <3



du hasts erfasst


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich meine das verfüttern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinen =/= schreiben


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Mit Kollegen durch die Straßen ziehen. :O Dieses Jahr will ein Kumpel von mir , dass wir alle auf einen Haufen auf die Straße scheissen , und dann einen China-Böller reinstecken , und den Rest kann man sich ja denken. Oo Bitte mit Abstand genießen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So das is das richtige Zitat^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Kurz etwas Offtopic, weil ich nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen will.
Ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit, neben Schlagzeug auch Gitarre und hänge bei Thunderstruck von ACDC. Ich kann es höchstens halb so schnell spielen wie der Gitarrist von denen. Hat jemand villeicht einen Tipp, wie ich schneller Saiten schlagen kann ?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus, und nein ich habe noch keinen Lehrer der mir das beibringen kann^^

Edhit: Ich soll das bis Ende Jahr sammt Solo können. Villeicht wird's jetzt nicht gelöscht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du hasts erfasst


ich gehoer zu den 50% 
welchen? Rate doch xP


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

/Back to Topic bitte..


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich gehoer zu den 50%
> welchen? Rate doch xP



den phösen, schlecht gelaunten spaß hassern
har har har



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ topic
ich freu mich schon... AC2 und modern warfare 2 spielen :O silvester dieses jahr wird geil!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Mhh. Ich glaube ich geh vor Silvester in den G*y Chat und geb Befehle, und sag denen danach wie pervers sie sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mhh. Ich glaube ich geh vor Silvester in den G*y Chat und geb Befehle, und sag denen danach wie pervers sie sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibt es heut zutage auch normale Sachen die man macht? 

Zum Beispiel Bleigießen, Brettspiele, zusammen Essen u.s.w?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Essen


this. Und zwar 24 stunden durchgehend


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> this. Und zwar 24 stunden durchgehend



Gibt es ein besonderes Sylvester Menü ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Gibt es ein besonderes Sylvester Menü ?



bier
pizza
pommes
hühnchen
hamburger
bier
pizza
steak

silvester wird großartig!


----------



## Skatero (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel Bleigießen, Brettspiele, zusammen Essen u.s.w?


Also ich werde zu erst mit der Familie etwas essen und danach gehe ich mit Freunden etwas trinken. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ziemlich normal.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bier
> pizza
> pommes
> hühnchen
> ...


Jeah <3


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Gibt es heut zutage auch normale Sachen die man macht?



ich geh auf ne party is das net normal?


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, ich werde machen: Party,Böller in die luft jagen,saufen,saufen,saufen.......ehm achja saufen dann irgentwann früh am morgend 2010 werd ichd en rausch auspennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du besser lesen und gaaanz gut nachdenken *gg*


Oder du einfach nur aus diesen Forum verschwinden... aber Träume gehen ja leider nicht in Erfüllung. Schade eigentlich, ohne dich würde das Buffed-Forum glatt wieder ein wenig an Niveau gewinnen.


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich geh auf ne party is das net normal?



Klar ist das Normal, in meinen Augen zumindest 100% besser als in einem ominösen chat zu sein oder irgendwas zu behaupten was man in seinem Leben nie machen würde.

Von daher , Party ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel Bleigießen



moment O_o
bleigießen?
erklärung bitte!


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moment O_o
> bleigießen?
> erklärung bitte!




Das Bleigießen ist ein Orakel- und Mantik-Brauchtum, das heute vorwiegend in wenig ernster Weise am Silvesterabend praktiziert wird. Es war aber schon bei den alten Römern verbreitet, die als erstes Volk in größerem Maßstab die Bleiverhüttung betrieben.

Mehr Info's gibt es hier


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder du einfach nur aus diesen Forum verschwinden... aber Träume gehen ja leider nicht in Erfüllung. Schade eigentlich, ohne dich würde das Buffed-Forum glatt wieder ein wenig an Niveau gewinnen.



Slow down.... Take it easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Das Bleigießen ist ein Orakel- und Mantik-Brauchtum, das heute vorwiegend in wenig ernster Weise am Silvesterabend praktiziert wird. Es war aber schon bei den alten Römern verbreitet, die als erstes Volk in größerem Maßstab die Bleiverhüttung betrieben.
> 
> Mehr Info's gibt es hier



hah... sachen gibts :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Das Bleigießen ist ein Orakel- und Mantik-Brauchtum, das heute vorwiegend in wenig ernster Weise am Silvesterabend praktiziert wird.


ich mag es, wenn das blei aufs wasser trifft, find das sieht cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Kann es sein, das die Silvesterrakketen jedes Jahr teurer werden?


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bier
> pizza
> pommes
> hühnchen
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wieso ich bei so nem Humor immer lachen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur weil er zwei mal Bier aufgelistet hat! *g*

Topic:

Macht denn heutzutage wirklich noch jemand so etwas wie Bleigießen, Brettspiele spiele und diese komischen Mini-Heißluftballons austeigen lassen? Könnt ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## F-S-N (6. Dezember 2009)

Letztes Jahr war ich an Silvester ja hier....und 10 min nach 12 hab ich schon wider mit vielen Leuten gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mhh dieses Jahr iwo mit Freunden Feiern oder wider hier.....


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Im flugzeug sitzen um zur musterung zur kommen -.- super silvester


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso ich bei so nem Humor immer lachen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also bei uns hier (Mittelfranken) ist das ziemlich normal, man geht halt Sylvester langsam an mit solchen Party Spielchen,und dann ab 24:00 richtig Party zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hilft ja nichts wenn man schon vor 24:00 knülle ist und nichts mehr mitbekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

/Spam gelöscht,
Khorhiil und Razyl lasst euren Flamewar bitte Zuhause der hat hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich sorg mal für gute Stimmung hier wieder ...



@Lachmann: DAS DIENT NUR ZUR ATMOSPHÄRENLOCKERUNG!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> /Spam gelöscht,
> Khorhiil und Razyl lasst euren Flamewar bitte *Zuhause* der hat hier nichts zu suchen.


Würde die Nachbarn stören, sorry Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> @Lachmann: DAS DIENT NUR ZUR ATMOSPHÄRENLOCKERUNG!



ich glaub wir sollten die regeln nochma besprechen :O


@ topic
wann fangt ihr eigentlich so mit dem feiern an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich denk ma ich fang schon so um 6 an!


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Im flugzeug sitzen um zur musterung zur kommen -.- super silvester



arme Sau :/



Firun schrieb:


> Hilft ja nichts wenn man schon vor 24:00 knülle ist und nichts mehr mitbekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die einen sehen's so, die anderen so. *g* Aber hängt wohl stark von der Generation ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achja: An Razyl & Khorhiil... Ich weiß zwar nicht worüber ihr euch streitet und ich weiß auch nicht, ob ihr wisst worüber ihr streitet, aber tut das bitte mit etwas Niveau und Respekt oder Privat. Denn, wenn ich sowas lese, kriege ich echt nur schlechte Laune und das habe ich an einem Sonntag-Abend nicht nötig.


Grüße


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub wir sollten die regeln nochma besprechen :O
> 
> 
> @ topic
> ...



Gute Idee mit den Regeln ...

Also ich ööhmm ... ich geh einfach zum Kumpel und dann joa .... denke mal auch so ab 6


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Ah Leute ... was auch irre Spaß macht an Silvester ist: Man nimmt ein kleines Plüschtierchen ... schneidet ne kleine öffnung in Hintern rein und steckt nen Böller rein ... das mach ich immer wieder xD .. das Tierchen sprngts weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor kurzem auch nach der Schule gemacht *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ah Leute ... was auch irre Spaß macht an Silvester ist: Man nimmt ein kleines Plüschtierchen ... schneidet ne kleine öffnung in Hintern rein und steckt nen Böller rein ... das mach ich immer wieder xD .. das Tierchen sprngts weg!


diverse leute hier ausm forum machen das ja mit scheisse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> arme Sau :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jop das kannste laut sagen ..... .- ist im ausland und dazu wird silvester da nicht so an dem tag gefeiert -.-


----------



## TaroEld (6. Dezember 2009)

Samma, kanns sein dass in den letzten 2-3 Wochen ca 5 neue Spammer ins Forum gekommen sind? o_O Absolut jeder Thread wird mit ot zugespammt, das is schon nemma schön q.q
Aber naja, dann geh ich mal mit gutem Beispiel voran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


B2t: Das ist noch wirklich klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warscheinlich wird's ne Party irgendwo im Land...


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> jop das kannste laut sagen ..... .- ist im ausland und dazu wird silvester da nicht so an dem tag gefeiert -.-



Autsch... Also so einen von unserer Foren-Pessimisten würde das nichts ausmachen, aber ich persönlich wär auch verdammt sauer zu der Zeit nicht bei Freunden oder Familie zu sein. Ich war Silvester bis jezt einmal alleine und wills' nicht unbedingt nochmal erleben^^


----------



## TaroEld (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich wohn in Luxemburg. Evtl verstehste es dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Autsch... Also so einen von unserer Foren-Pessimisten würde das nichts ausmachen, aber ich persönlich wär auch verdammt sauer zu der Zeit nicht bei Freunden oder Familie zu sein. Ich war Silvester bis jezt einmal alleine und wills' nicht unbedingt nochmal erleben^^


das werd ich ja so vermissen dieses silvester...naja was muss das muss,aber ne andere zeit hätte mir echt nicht geschadet


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Samma, kanns sein dass in den letzten 2-3 Wochen ca 5 neue Spammer ins Forum gekommen sind? o_O Absolut jeder Thread wird mit ot zugespammt, das is schon nemma schön q.q
> Aber naja, dann geh ich mal mit gutem Beispiel voran
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich bin hier schon etwas länger wie 2 Wochen ^^ 
Und ich bin garantiert kein Spammer!!!

@topic: Mich würds echt mal interessieren, wie Silvester aus dem Weltall aussieht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

ich treff mich mit meinen Freunden und wir machen ne Lan-Silvester-Party =) 


das wird richtig geil 



mfg
Raheema/ Steffen


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ne Party irgendwo im Land?
> Versteh ich irgendwie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch "Landleute" haben Bedürfnisse und wollen Party machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Vanth schrieb:


> das werd ich ja so vermissen dieses silvester...naja was muss das muss,aber ne andere zeit hätte mir echt nicht geschadet



Ich an deiner Stelle würde eventuell ein paar Gleichgesinnte suchen, die vielleicht in einer ähnlichen Lage sind und mich mit denen zusammenschließen. Hab da schon so ein  paar Geschichten von meinem Bruder gehört^^


Edit:


Bierkasten schrieb:


> @topic: Mich würds echt mal interessieren, wie Silvester aus dem Weltall aussieht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du denkst doch nicht, dass man die Raketen aus dem Weltall sieht, oder? ^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit paar Kumpels saufen gehen und das Normale halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und übrigens @ manche hier der Nachtschwärmer beginnt erst um 21:00. Nicht mehr schön sich durch den ganzen Spam zu lesen..


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Buffed-Forum* glatt wieder ein wenig an *Niveau* gewinnen.


Muahaha ich lach mich schlapp >.<


*traeumt von einem besonderen Silvesterfest*
Essen hoch 3 und mit der familie verbringen schoen und gut, hat aber irgendwie nichts ausergewoehnliches.
Wenn ich nicht so faul waere, und nicht wuesste das es sowieso keinem die Eltern erlauben wuerden ausser mit, wuerd ich ja mit freunden irgendwo feiern, aber nein, mami und papi wollen ja von den kindern zumindestens 1 mal in Jahr ein wenig aufmerksamkeit >.<


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Auch "Landleute" haben Bedürfnisse und wollen Party machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ist  nur nicht bundeswehr -.-


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja diese zwei Begriffe passen irgendwie nicht zusammen.
> 
> Ach aber an Weihnachten bekommen sie doch auch Aufmerksamkeit oder?
> 
> ...


tja, wird wohl wieder ein 08/15 fest...irgendwie schade.


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so faul waere, und nicht wuesste das es sowieso keinem die Eltern erlauben wuerden ausser mit, wuerd ich ja mit freunden irgendwo feiern, aber nein, mami und papi wollen ja von den kindern zumindestens 1 mal in Jahr ein wenig aufmerksamkeit >.<



Meinen reicht Weihnachten, Ostern und deren jeweiligen Geburtstag aus *g* An Silvester darf ich von dannen ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tja, wird wohl wieder ein 08/15 fest...irgendwie schade.



das du so n langweiliges fest hast wird mir meine party nur verschönern
dupdidu dada




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> Du denkst doch nicht, dass man die Raketen aus dem Weltall sieht, oder? ^^



Doch bestimmt. Wenn Sternenklarer Himmel ist, ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Und? Hat sich wer was fürs neue Jahr vorgenommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein. Ich werd's eh nicht einhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das du so n langweiliges fest hast wird mir meine party nur verschönern
> dupdidu dada
> 
> 
> ...


langweilig nicht, nur halt nichts besonderes...
moment...ich weiss jetzt kommen 1000 flames, aber ich bekomme ne flasche Met zu zudroehnen...das is doch mal was.


Ich hab mir vorgenommen:
keine Vorsaetze einhalten
jeden tag nichts tun


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Doch bestimmt. Wenn Sternenklarer Himmel ist, ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Epic Fail


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du denkst doch nicht, dass man die Raketen aus dem Weltall sieht, oder? ^^






Bierkasten schrieb:


> Doch bestimmt. Wenn Sternenklarer Himmel ist, ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine neue sig...`cause it`s too epic


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> langweilig nicht, nur halt nichts besonderes...
> moment...ich weiss jetzt kommen 1000 flames, aber ich bekomme ne flasche Met zu zudroehnen...das is doch mal was.
> 
> 
> ...



met.... nett :O
bei mir wirds wohl normales bier, vodka und jägermeister machen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dupiduuu
silvester lalalala


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann, du bist noch keine 16. Ich als verantwortungsbewusster 16, in Worten Sechzehn jähriger muss dich davon abhalten Sachen zu machen die nix für unter Sechzehn jährige sind! Und außerdem ist es nicht cool zu saufen oder zu Rauchen. Weil das kann ja jeder, das ist keine Kunst. Also wer sich cool fühlt, wenn er trinkt oder raucht der hat echt Komplexe. Ich glaube an Silvester werde ich mir einfach das 100 mal Mensch Markus Neujahr Spezial angucken. Mehr als ein Sekt, den ich als verantwortungsbewusster Sechzehn jähriger trinken darf werde ich net trinken. Hoffentlich erwischen sie Lachmann, wenn er mit noch nicht Sechzehn (16) Jahren trinkt.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, du bist noch keine 16. Ich als verantwortungsbewusster 16, in Worten Sechzehn jähriger muss dich davon abhalten Sachen zu machen die nix für unter Sechzehn jährige sind! Und außerdem ist es nicht cool zu saufen oder zu Rauchen. Weil das kann ja jeder, das ist keine Kunst. Also wer sich cool fühlt, wenn er trinkt oder raucht der hat echt Komplexe. Ich glaube an Silvester werde ich mir einfach das 100 mal Mensch Markus Neujahr Spezial angucken. Mehr als ein Sekt, den ich als verantwortungsbewusster Sechzehn jähriger trinken darf werde ich net trinken. Hoffentlich erwischen sie Lachmann, wenn er mit noch nicht Sechzehn (16) Jahren trinkt.


ich bin erst 13 und werds trotzdem tun...von einer flasche is noch keiner gestorben, und das ist wirklich das einzige mal im Jahr^^
*Ohrfeige an mich selber*
so besser?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

ich feier bei nem freund ganz oben im haus :O da kommt keine polizei rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich weiß wie viel ich vertrage, von daher wird (dieses mal) nichts passieren!


und ich rauche nicht O_o
und fühl mich auch nicht cool durchs trinken... ich bin nicht einer von diesen "jedes wochenende koma saufen" typen
ich trink nur ab und zu bei freunden oder an geburtstagen/feiern und halt silvester ^^


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, du bist noch keine 16. Ich als verantwortungsbewusster 16, in Worten Sechzehn jähriger muss dich davon abhalten Sachen zu machen die nix für unter Sechzehn jährige sind! Und außerdem ist es nicht cool zu saufen oder zu Rauchen. Weil das kann ja jeder, das ist keine Kunst. Also wer sich cool fühlt, wenn er trinkt oder raucht der hat echt Komplexe. Ich glaube an Silvester werde ich mir einfach das 100 mal Mensch Markus Neujahr Spezial angucken. Mehr als ein Sekt, den ich als verantwortungsbewusster Sechzehn jähriger trinken darf werde ich net trinken. Hoffentlich erwischen sie Lachmann, wenn er mit noch nicht Sechzehn (16) Jahren trinkt.


lol


btw dein avatar ist etwas geschmackslos....es ist schlimmgenug dass du es als ava hast dass umaga tot ist (ich mochte ihn eig net aber es ist nen menschn leben) un ddann ne mütze auf omfg

ich sehs wie dragon (nur dass ich 15 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2009)

bei mir werdens wohl die 20 liter met tun müssen die ich und n paar freunde noch trinken werden^^ ob vor oder nach der party wissn wa noch net^^


----------



## Farghrath (6. Dezember 2009)

vom Prinzip her: Wenn alles glatt geht, im warmen Bettchen mit Freundin liegen und irgendwelche Filme gucken.

Vielleicht auch früh schlafen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Herrlich 16 zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich darf Alki kaufen, bis um 12 in Bars rumhocken und ich darf mich legal im Gaychat einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Letztes Jahr hab ich mir Silvester auf 9Live angesehen. Die haben cool gefeiert.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Dezember 2009)

> Und wieder für andere, um sich sinnlos zu besaufen, gröhlend durch die Straßen zu wanken und sich selbst zu feiern.


Wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, wobei wir _nebenbei_ noch den Geburtstag von nem Freund feiern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Heeeey mal ganz ruhig... ich komm nicht mehr hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ist jetzt Ironie und was nicht?! *g*


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hachja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die frage ist auch ob saufen oder einfach nur alk trinken gemeint is^^

einfach alk trinken tu ich eigentlich jede woche 1-2 mal

aber besaufen nur sehr selten (is mir auch zu teuer^^)


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Heeeey mal ganz ruhig... ich komm nicht mehr hinterher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


woher soll ich das wissen, ob meine Posts ironisch oder nicht sind lol?


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nein. Ich werd's eh nicht einhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch nicht zb letztes jahr....ich wollte dieses jahr endlich meine megamen sammler figur für 500 euro und bekam sie nicht frechheit



meeeb achtun ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

meine vorsätze fürs neue jahr?
etwas abnehmen
mehr für die schule tun
noch trver werden
joa...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine vorsätze fürs neue jahr?
> etwas abnehmen
> mehr für die schule tun
> noch trver werden
> joa...



Abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. wv. haste denn vor? Was ist dein momentaner BMI? Wirst du es mit Pilates oder Yoga versuchen?
Mit 16, kann ich mir an Solvester au legal South Park folgen ansehen, wenn kommen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

der BMI ist schwachsinn da das teil einfach nicht genug berücksichtigt sondern nur das verhältnis von größe zu gewicht ermittelt :O
und naja... 10 kilo wären ne tolle sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der BMI ist schwachsinn da das teil einfach nicht genug berücksichtigt sondern nur das verhältnis von größe zu gewicht ermittelt :O
> und naja... 10 kilo wären ne tolle sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Machs einfach wie die Frauen: Rechne Körpergröße in Centimeter minus 100. Wenn der entstandene Wert höher ist, als dein Gewicht, bist du zu fett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Machs einfach wie die Frauen: Rechne Körpergröße in Centimeter minus 100. Wenn der entstandene Wert höher ist, als dein Gewicht, bist du zu fett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LFsinn?


----------



## Deanne (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Machs einfach wie die Frauen: Rechne Körpergröße in Centimeter minus 100. Wenn der entstandene Wert höher ist, als dein Gewicht, bist du zu fett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Müsste es nicht umgekehrt sein? Körpergröße minus 100 ergibt das Normalgewicht. Wiegt man mehr, sollte man abnehmen.

Ich zum Beispiel bin 1,78 m und wiege zirka 68 Kilo. Damit liege ich unter dem Gewicht, was noch okay wäre, bin also nicht zu dick.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Machs einfach wie die Frauen: Rechne Körpergröße in Centimeter minus 100. Wenn der entstandene Wert höher ist, als dein Gewicht, bist du zu fett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, wenn dann musste deine Größe in cm minus 100 rechnen und den entstandenen Wert -10% machen um auf dein Idealgewicht zu kommen.
Ich bin 173 groß und wiege 70 Kilo. Mein Idealgewicht wäre nach der Rechnung ca. 65 kg oder so.
Aber wenn ihr alle soviel an Silvester fresst, dann solltet ihr danach echt abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

hm, passt doch bei mir^^ 167 Gross 55 Kg^^


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Ach, alles Quatsch. Das war natürlich nur ein Scherz. Man kann mit seinem Gewicht über diesen "Wert" liegen und trozdem schlank sein. Durch muskelaufbau und pi-pa-po liegt man beispielsweise weit über diesem Wert, aber man bleibt troz des Gewichts schlank. 

U know?

Back 2 Topic pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit
Da sich ja alle als Beispiel nehmen:

Bin 190cm groß und wiege knapp 96kg. Bin aber nicht dick, weil alles durch den Kraftsport mehr oder weniger definiert ist. Eiweißshakes machen halt schwerer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nun wirklich back 2 Topic ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin das ca das doppelte von dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok B2T


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


in die breite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir können Sumoringen zusammen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hmm Topic überlegen mhh.
Also das klassische bei Familie sein und Bleigießen und so stirbt wohl aus. Es wird einfach Fernsehn geguckt, frohes neues gewünscht und über 2010 nachgedacht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> in die breite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T
xD


EDIT:
können wir gerne machen alko ^^


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab mir grad das Gleiche gedacht *g*

Dragon, komm uns lieber nicht in die Quere *g*


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds sensationell, dass wir nun zwei Nachtschwärmer haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Dezember 2009)

meine vorsätze :ne freundin bekommen die länger als 2 monate bei mri ist und ich sie nicht verjage ^^
ansonsten obwohl bringts am ende auch nichts,muss dan ja 3 jhare ins mili -.-


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finds sensationell, dass wir nun zwei Nachtschwärmer haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sozusagen ein weinachtsgeschenk

@lachmann pah ich bin aber kraeftig gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab im gegensatz zu dir auch ein wenig kraft und ausdauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Oh mein Gott, es geht los.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sozusagen ein weinachtsgeschenk
> 
> @lachmann pah ich bin aber kraeftig gebaut
> 
> ...



ich bin auch kräftig gebaut und war dazu 3 jahre im turnverein und gehe seit 6 monaten mcfit um fit zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OT ist nicht gut kinder!


----------



## Haxxler (6. Dezember 2009)

Hab mit ein paar Freunden was gemietet und werden dort ne Party veranstalten. Also wer bei mir in der Nähe wohnt und noch nichts vorhat, der kann sich bei uns schön für 10€ die Ömme zuhauen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

toll haxxler bawü ist ja auch überhaupt nicht groß weie sollen wir jetzt wisen wo wir hinfahren müssen


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> toll haxxler bawü ist ja auch überhaupt nicht groß weie sollen wir jetzt wisen wo wir hinfahren müssen


Haxxler findet man sicherlich leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nichts, ich hasse Sylvester.
> Für die einen ein Fest der Heuchelei, um sich Dinge vorzunehmen, die sie eh nicht halten.
> Für andere ein Fest, um tausende Euro in die Luft zu jagen und den Rest des Jahres zu heulen, man hätte kein Geld.
> Und wieder für andere, um sich sinnlos zu besaufen, gröhlend durch die Straßen zu wanken und sich selbst zu feiern.
> ...


Amen 

ich finde dieses "Fest" ebenfalls zum kotzen.

Freund von mir wollt mich mit auf Session White schleppen aber dann sind fast alle abgesprungen und ich will mich nicht am 31.12. irgendwie durch düsseldorf schleppen mit nem besoffenen also bleib ich daheim zock CoD4 MP mach raclett (oder wie man das auch immer schreibt geht mir eigendlcih auch am arsch vorbei hauptsach s schmeckt gut), geh um mitternacht an die Kreuzung treff mich mit den Nachbarn da wird dann n frohes neues gewünscht bissl gequatscht und feierabend.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2009)

Wenns gut läuft mit Bruder und Mutter zuhause, lecker essen und so kleine spässken machen, Brettspiele oder gemeinsam Wii zocken im Wohnzimmer...

Wenns nicht gut läuft wahrscheinlich alleine zu Hause sein und resignierend mit einem Glas Rotwein am Fenster stehen xD


----------



## Alion (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss noch nicht so recht. Mal sehen vielleicht gehe ich an eine Party in Zürich.
So lange dieses Silvester besser wird als das letztes Jahr.
Mein Vater war weg und ich lag alleine Krank zu hause im Bett.
Trotzt der Krankheit hab ich gegen den Frust fast ne ganze Flasche Weisswein getrunken und mich um Mitternacht in WoW eingeloggt, dass ich doch nicht ganz alleine feiern muss.
Alle sind am feiern und ich bin Krank, verschissener gehts gar nicht.


----------



## Miss Mojo (7. Dezember 2009)

Also ich fahre dieses Jahr über Silvester für 3 Wochen nach Namibia zu Freunden.

Was genau wir dann an Silvester geplant haben weiss ich noch nicht, ist mir aber auch egal.

Es wird wahrscheinlich auf Strand-Lagerfeuer-Grillfleisch-Dosenbier hinauslaufen. Nichts spektakuläres, einfach schöne Zeit mit Menschen geniessen die ich lange nicht gesehen hab und auf die ich mich echt freue.

Dann stehen wir um 12 alle ein bisschen mit Tränen der Rührung in den Augen da und schauen uns die Sterne an (die kann man da wenigstens noch sehen!!).

Schön wirds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

fahr aufs land da kannste die sterne auch sehn pff großstädter denken echt die sterne kann man in deutschland nimmer sehn -.- schwach...


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

ich grübel auch jedes Jahr, und dieses Jahr wissen wirs wieder nich^^ die meisten wollen nur saufen is mir zu öde^^ kennt jemand was im raum Karlsruhe oder hat sonst Vorschläge?


----------



## Miss Mojo (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme übrigens vom Land.

Vergleich bitte mal Deinen Sternenhimmel über Wanneeickel-Nord mit dem Sternenhimmel über der südwestafrikanischen Wüste. Dann kannste Dich jeden Kommentares enthalten. Schwach!

edith: Schwach war Dein Ausdruck - unglaublich hatte ich voll spontan damit verbunden.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Dezember 2009)

Ach wat gibt dat schöneret als den Sternenhimmel über Wanne-Eickel Nord... außer Pommes-Currywurst bei Kerzenschein wahrscheinlich nix.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zum Thema... ich werd dieses Jahr Silverster mal ausfallen lassen. In den letzten Jahren ging es mir schon fast genau so auf den Nerv wie diese ganzen anderen Feierzeiten (Karnevall, Halloween, X-mas...) zu denen man mit guter Laune, "tollen" Partys und Leuten die zuviel saufen zugeballert wird. Da hau ich mich lieber mit ein paar guten Filmen auf die Couch oder quäl die Konsole. Bis auf den Krach um 0:00 Uhr wirds ein stinknormaler Abend.


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

*Grummel* Ich wollte ja in die Ferien fliegen und von Donnerstag bis Sonntag Party pur machen, aber irgendwie scheint die Wirtschaftskrise in meinem Freundeskreis um sich zu greifen. Selbst die Leute, die die letzten 4 Jahre immer zu Silvester in die Ferien geflogen sind haben jetzt kein Geld dafür :S
Also werd ich vermutlich entweder irgend ne langweilige Standardparty besuchen, mir vornehmen, keine Erwartungen an die Party zu richten, das dann (leider) doch wieder tun und dann später feststellen, dass die Erwartungen wieder nicht erfüllt werden...
Ich hasse Silvester...
Oder aber ich machs wie die letzten paar Jahre und organisier mir kurzerhand für die Silvesternacht ne Barkeeperstelle. Da vergeht die Zeit im Flug, man verdient ein nettes Taschengeld und kann sich auch kostenlos besau...äh...darf sich auch mal ein Schlückchen genehmigen.


----------

